# Ride for Rescue - Donation Information



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Every year, over 100 animals are brought to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Some are lost, some are surrendered. Some are old, some are newborn. Some are healthy and some arrive ill or injured. They all, however have a story and a need of new homes and families to love them. 

Ride for Rescue is a 1000 mile journey to raise awareness and funds for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Veterinarian and cyclist Dr. Brian Ray will ride from Racine, Wisconsin to Chatham, New Jersey over the course of 10 days. 

Please support Dr. Ray and Northcentral Maltese Rescue by donating by the mile or a fixed amount. All donations over $250 will receive an event t-shirt. To make a donation go to Ride for Rescue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I donated yesterday, Maggie. Wishing him well.:chili::chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is great!!! its nice to know that there are people out there that actually care!!!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Maggie, I just donated. Hope he has a great ride.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think this is so great of Dr. Ray!! If it wasn't for NMR, I wouldn't have my Jett. So NMR will always have a spot in my heart. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maggie, do you know if this was Dr. Ray's idea? And is anyone else riding with him?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Maggie, do you know if this was Dr. Ray's idea? And is anyone else riding with him?


I think it grew out of an idea he had to ride cross-country. No one is "organized" to ride with him, but there is some conversation about informal "ride alongs" for parts of the distance.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

As you may have seen in another related thread, Dr. Ray was hit by a car yesterday. Here is the information we currently have on his condition - thankfully it wasn't any worse than this.

The first post on this thread has the link to donate to the Ride for Rescue - we can show support not only for the work he does but for his recovery!

Tessa says: "Dr. Ray Rocks!" :rockon:



Snowbody said:


> Just read this news on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's FB page-
> Asking for prayers and positive thoughts for our #1 vet, Dr Brian Ray who was out riding his bike in training for the Ride for Rescue today and was hit by a car. I don't know his exact condition at this time, but he does have some serious injuries to his wrist and hand and other injuries to his body.
> 
> What a terrible turn of events.:smcry: I hope you'll all join me in sending prayers, and if possible donations, whether he can ride or not!! Really hoping that he'll have a successful recovery and it won't affect the wonderful work that he does. :wub:





maggieh said:


> Sue - thank you for posting this. I was so tired last night, I was remiss in catching up on some things.
> 
> I haven't heard anything further on Dr. Ray this morning. Please keep him in your prayers - he has been so incredibly wonderful to rescue :wub: (and to Tessa - he cared for her when she came to Northcentral Maltese Rescue) and we are praying for a full recovery for him! Little white fluffy dogs need him!


Dr. Ray just posted this on NMR's Facebook page: "Thank you everyone. The important injury is to the bones of the back of my hand and the soft tissues between my thumb and first finger. I will have an MRI to establish the best course of action. I am under the care of a hand surgeon and he is confident I will make a full recovery. I appreciate all the well wishing. Now, more ice and Percocet."

Such good news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - thanks for following up. I was so shocked to read the news about his accident and he was in training for the ride:smcry: I do hope that he gets even more support to lift his spirits and am glad that he's in good "hands." Hand doctors are amazing. :chili::chili: I will try to donate again if I can gain a little ground on my medical bills these days.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I saw the terrible news about Dr. Ray on FB. Maggie -- do you know if there's anything we can do to help him?

Obviously we should all make donations to NCMR.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I saw the terrible news about Dr. Ray on FB. Maggie -- do you know if there's anything we can do to help him?
> 
> Obviously we should all make donations to NCMR.


Dr. Ray posted on FB and said he's doing well - seeing a surgeon to determine what's next but they anticipate a full recovery. Obviously, the actual ride is in jeopardy, but it would be cool to help reach the goal so that he doesn't have to get back on a bike!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just read about that yesterday. I really hope he recovers fast!! I agree I hope the funds can be raised without him going on the bike!!!


----------

